# How much does your dog eat?



## JCR (Sep 23, 2010)

I am having to switch foods so I'd like to set a food budget for my dogs. I was wanting to try and switch to Fromm Four Star but since it cost more I was needing to see approximately how much I need to plan on buying per month.

So, if you could put the age of your golden, maybe how much they weigh, how big of a bag you buy and how long it last. 

Since Sophie is only 11 weeks old and she isn't eating her current food very well I have no idea how many bags I can expect. This is my first large breed dog, all my previous dogs would eat about 5lbs a month.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Bear is 18 months old & eats Fromm salmon...2 cups in the morning & 2 cups in the evening...sometimes a little less if we're using treats alot for training. Then, I drop him to 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 twice daily.

I buy the large bag, but have never figured out how long it lasts...sorry! You can prob. get the cup quantity on the bag or from the website.


----------



## MyGirlFrankie (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a rescue golden who is a tad underweight. She's currently 54 pounds and should be about 65. She is eating 2 cups, twice a day and the bag will last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It depends on the dog. 

What I've read on other threads around GRF about Fromm, and what I experienced when I had my golden on a premium kibble (Prairie Variety) for a short time - you need to feed at least four cups a day. Otherwise your dog will be very hungry and trying to eat everything to compensate.

Saturday night we had the collie over to the vet to have his shoulder checked out (pinched nerve) and discovered that he had dropped 8 pounds in a month. He is still 61 pounds and a very healthy weight, but my sister was concerned that she has been underfeeding her dog. He's 25 inches at the shoulder, so technically should weigh at least 65-68 pounds. 

The vet honestly told her to go by the dog and have monthly weights done to make sure he's not continuing to lose weight. When my sister asked if she's feeding him enough (2 cups a day), the vet declined to give her a specific answer other than reminding her not to go by the amounts on the bags. The dog food companies want you to feed your dog more so you buy more food more often. She then added that she suggests people start with 2 cups (for an adult dog) and go from there, again with monthly weights. 

My sister is now going to be adding a 1/2 cup to get her collie's weight up at least 5 pounds. 

With my guy, he only gets 3/4 cup of food per meal (1 1/2 cups a day). And he gets milkbones and training treats throughout the day + finishing my supper for me every night. He has been in the 80-82 lb range for the past eleven months, so I gather he's not starving to death. 

The collie is on a prescription diet (Hills) for stomach problems. We have been weaning him onto the same kibble as our golden (Nutro Ultra). Either kibble has plenty of filler so the dog is content with only 2 cups a day.

I don't buy the food for the collie, but one 15 pound bag of Ultra lasts 1.5 months. I bought a bag in mid October and shouldn't have to buy another until late December. That comes out to be $180/year.

ETA - for a large breed puppy on something like Ultra, you will be feeding at least 3 cups a day for the first year. They are growing a TON and will need more food to compensate. After a year, you can start weaning back to only 2 cups. Or continue to feed at least 3 cups until you notice your dog gaining weight instead of maintaining a healthy weight.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our two Goldens (ages 2 years and 1 year) eat Fromm Duck & Sweet Potato and Pork & Applesauce. A 30-pound bag will last us close to 4 weeks. We just increased them from 2-1/2 cups a day to 3-1/2 because Fromm is a lower calorie food and we were having trouble keeping weight on them since they're so active.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

At 9 months of age, getting walked 3 hours a day, and weighing 66 lbs, Ranger ate 3 cups of Orijen 6 fish a day.

At 16 months of age, getting 3-5 hours of exercise a day, and weighing 72 lbs, Ranger ate 2 - 2.5 cups of Innova EVO red meat a day.

At 18 months of age, getting 3 hours of exercise a week, and weighing 75 lbs, Ranger got switched to 2 cups of Acana Lamb and Apple for a few weeks, then to Acana Light and Fit.

After disagreeing drastically with the Acana Light and Fit, Ranger switched to a half raw/half kibble diet where he got a cup of EVO in the morning and 8-10 oz of raw at night. 

Which leads us to now: Ranger at just over 2 years, gets 1.5 lbs, or 20-25 oz, of raw meat a day. He's currently at his ideal weight of 70-72 lbs and gets 1-2 hours of exercise a day.


----------



## hansen (Oct 12, 2010)

This is my first golden, but mine will eat until he passes out.. I do 2.5 cups in the morning and 2.5 in the evening and he still tries to eat everything. He has kept a good weight though. 70-75 18 months old.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia gets about 3 cups of a low calorie food and the bag lasts about a month.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Titus(90pds) eat 3 cups a day and so did my golden who was 65pds!.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie is on Innova Evo. He gets between 1-1/2 to 2 cups a day depending on how active he is. If he goes to daycare or we go for a long hike, he gets a cup in the morning and a cup at night. Otherwise it's 3/4 cup twice a day.

He's 3-1/2 and weighs between 68 and 70 pounds.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie weighs 48.7 pounds and has been eating Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato. I buy the 15 pound size bag and it lasts about 3 weeks. I forgot to mention Maggie is 11 months old. Maggie eats 1 1/2 cups in the morning and evening to equal 3 cups/day.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My goldens get 1 cup of meat in the morning and 1 cup of purina bonnie lite at night so they get feed 2 cups a day. The purina bonnie lite lasts about a month here asthere is also 2 little dogs eatting it aswell.


----------



## JCR (Sep 23, 2010)

So, it seems that a 30lb bag would last a month or so? I don't mind spending the extra money and trying Fromm if I'm only buying a bag every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They eat twice a day and get fruits and veggies added to each meal. 35 pounds of food last me 2 weeks.This does not include having fosters:
Each meal:
Maggie-(5) 66 pounds 1 1/2 c- 
Houdini-(5) 55 pounds 1 1/2 c 
Cruiser-(3) 80 pounds 2 c 
Abbie- (4) 70 pounds 2 1/2 c


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank is on Innova LB Adult. He eats 4 cups/day (2 c. am/2 c. pm) Very few treats or other between meal foods. He weighs 68-70 lbs. 

A 33 lb. bag lasts about 1 month.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

All of my guys get 1 cup of Orijen (Regional Red) for breakfast.

Reno (10 years old) 75 pounds - approximately 8-9 oz of raw for supper.

Austin (22.5 months) 69 pounds - approximately 12 oz of raw for supper.

Lincoln (20.5 months) 71 pounds - approximately 12 oz of raw for supper.

The raw amounts may vary depending on their level of exercise.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester is almost 8 months. I haven't weighed him recently but I'm guessing he's probably close to 60 pounds. He's currently on the Fromm Four Star line and eats 3 cups a day - split between breakfast and dinner.

Since the store we go to only carries Pork & Applesauce in the big size, we end up getting that along with a smaller bag of a different flavor just to give him some variety. Both of those bags combined usually last about a month.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ripley is 3 years old and gets 1 cup 2x a day of Canidae All Life Stages. She gets veggies and left overs often as well, as kibble is adjusted accordingly. She keeps a healthy weight at 70 lbs. a 30 lb bag lasts around 1.5 months


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

My 4 year old boy gets 2 cups twice a day Proplan SSS


----------

